# Induction hot plate



## goldenchild (Aug 7, 2012)

So I ordered a set of induction hotplates today. I've been wanting to try one for a while, saw an infomercial on tv today and went ahead and got one. It costs $99 and you get the second one "free" with shipping and handling. So I figured I'd get one and my girlfriend gets the other keeping her happy. There are a few free cookware goodies thrown in for her too. I plan to put some type of metal sheet on the surface and put my beakers on top of it.

Here are the advantages I see with this type of hotplate. For one the digital temperature control and time settings. No more guessing with the twist knobs and being afraid to accidently leave a reaction going. They also heat up super fast and are cool to the touch. Heat is only transferred to the vessel. Being that they have a glass top if any acids happen to get on it there will be no corrosion. This is why I always end up having to get new hotplates. The steel is eaten away very badly. These things supposedly also use up to 90% less energy. I will report back when I try this new toy out.

If anyone is curious or wants to try one out for themselves here is where I ordered.

http://www.nuwavepic.com


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 7, 2012)

Let us know how that works for sure! Looks great. 8)


----------



## mjgraham (Aug 7, 2012)

Are you going to heat some kind of metal container with the glass in it? I may be thinking wrong on this, I would imagine there has to be some metal for heat of course if there is any magnetic material I guess it gets heat too .


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 7, 2012)

mjgraham said:


> Are you going to heat some kind of metal container with the glass in it? I may be thinking wrong on this, I would imagine there has to be some metal for heat of course if there is any magnetic material I guess it gets heat too .





> I plan to put some type of metal sheet on the surface and put my beakers on top of it.


Does this answer your question?


----------



## mjgraham (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea , missed it I guess. Funny how you notice stuff after the fact.


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 7, 2012)

8) :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't feel bad MJ, I missed it too the first time around. It was after watching the the add that the light came on :idea: , & it registered, "the placing of a metal sheet", in order to heat the glassware. :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep. Some kind of metal on the surface. I know there are some type of non metallic vessels that work with induction but I don’t think borosilicate glass is one of them. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. For those of you that use a catch vessel you could use the sheet metal with the catch vessel on top and the beaker inside of that. If induction can be used on the catch vessel you're golden :lol:


----------



## eesakiwi (Aug 7, 2012)

Golds a metal, can it heat gold up to melting point?
I was wondering about this a few days ago.


----------



## Geo (Aug 7, 2012)

please dont take this as gospel truth because it may have been something that looked similar. my aunt had a range top that had the induction elements and she cooks with Visions glassware. i though it may be magnetism reacting to the salt in the food or water.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 8, 2012)

Geo said:


> please dont take this as gospel truth because it may have been something that looked similar. my aunt had a range top that had the induction elements and she cooks with Visions glassware. i though it may be magnetism reacting to the salt in the food or water.



Geo

The glass is may be doped with conductive oxides.
The glass it self as a whole is not conductive, but within it there might be conductive compunds.


----------



## tek4g63 (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't wait to hear the results, this could be a very good thing for us hobby refiners. Me only concern would be where you stated that it heats up very fast. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but most glass wear doesn't react well to rapid heating, correct? I would worry about thermal shock causing my vessel to break. Other than that, it sounds promising. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 8, 2012)

eesakiwi said:


> Golds a metal, can it heat gold up to melting point?
> I was wondering about this a few days ago.





Geo said:


> please dont take this as gospel truth because it may have been something that looked similar. my aunt had a range top that had the induction elements and she cooks with Visions glassware. i though it may be magnetism reacting to the salt in the food or water.



Induction does indeed work on magnetic principals which is why you would need an iron based vessel for it to work. If the gold was somehow effected it would never get hot enough to melt.



tek4g63 said:


> I can't wait to hear the results, this could be a very good thing for us hobby refiners. Me only concern would be where you stated that it heats up very fast. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but most glass wear doesn't react well to rapid heating, correct? I would worry about thermal shock causing my vessel to break. Other than that, it sounds promising. Thank you for sharing with us.



As long as you didnt put the temperature up very high at first it should be fine. Borosilicate glass is pretty tough.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 8, 2012)

Soda lime glass is not well suited for rapid thermal heat expansion or contraction. Borosilicate glass on the other hand is. One even better than that is Pyroceram family of glass. I don't recommend it but i have take mine pretty much from 0-60 in the blink of an eye.

Here's some interesting info: http://www.corning.com/lifesciences/us_canada/en/technical_resources/product_guid/shp/pyro.aspx

http://bcove.me/fxu2tvrd


----------

